# I am the new guy



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Hello, I am a new guy. I started training around June 10. Since then I have been completely addicted and have carefully eaten and drank. I started out as a 68kg long distance runner and now I am a 80kg body builder and still growing.



















They were taken 10months after starting.

Any Pointers?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Dawse. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You have done well i the time frame, what is a typical day of your diet and where do you want to go from here?

Raptor


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Welcome mate. Good going for ten months I'd say, especially if you started as a bean pole in your words. Keep it up.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

hello new guy


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to UK-M. Looking great mate. What's your goals? Diet? Routine? Hopefully we can then help


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum and good luck


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Generally my diet isn't the best when it comes to building but I try to exceed 150g of protein a day and 3500 calories. Some days I may not reach this. Recently I have had to cut my training down to 2 times a week but in 1-2weeks I will be training 5 times a week.

I train 90% of 1 rep-max 4-6 reps. For example I started training with 12kg 6 reps per arm and I am now training with 24kg per arm.

Generally I train Bicep, Lats, Chest, Lower leg. One day. And Shoulders,Tricep, Traps, Upper leg. Other day. I train my Abs at home when I can.

I am going to Holland for 8 weeks, is there anything I can take to stop myself losing muscle if my diet and training is out of whack- perhaps HMB?


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

More recent photos.

Query above


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jake_2792 said:


> I am going to Holland for 8 weeks, is there anything I can take to stop myself losing muscle if my diet and training is out of whack- perhaps HMB?


Get some mass shakes to take over, it will act as meal replacements.... i recommend:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-free-250g-boditronics-creatine-4652-p.asp

Best mass shake on the market imo, and all good carbs


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Mass shakes might lead to putting on fat if I am not careful. Is there a way to minimise the muscle loss through any other routes?

(Still not sure on HMB)


----------



## Jake_2792 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks man


----------

